# Considering a food change - Chicken allergy - Need advice.



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a fiasco trying to find a food that would work for Dexter, until I found out he was allergic to chicken and that's where all my problems were coming from..:doh: He has been eating ProPlan SSS for a few months now and is doing fine. I can say I'm satisfied and would recommend it to anyone with the same or similar issues. Two things are bothering me about SSS, though. 1. The smell. The salmon..fishy smell makes me gag pretty much every time I open the container, and 2. because of the salmon and salmon meal in the food, I worry about the use of ethoxyquin (if anyone can show me they don't use it, please do. I will feel a LOT better).

I am not in a rush to change foods by any means, I am just looking. I know all dogs are different, but I was wondering what those of you with a dog with specifically chicken allergies are feeding, how your dog's coat looks on that food, are they able to maintain a good weight, do you feel like you're feeding more or less than before, and do your dogs always seem hungry? (he acts like I've never fed him before in his life)

I've looked at Merrick, Wellness, and Natural Balance LID. I'm open to other food suggestions. However, I'm not looking for anything lamb based because he won't eat it, and I'm not looking for anything very high in protein. I'm not specifically looking for grain-free - but I'm not against it either. I'm willing to buy a small bag and try it out, I can usually use the kibble as treats for training and can see how he likes it..if he likes it, he'll eat it..if he doesn't like it..I'll give it to my parents for their dachshund.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Have you thought about Fromm? They have broad selection for about every need, from grain-free to low calorie recipes. Moderate protein levels too, by the way. They do have complementary sample bags of the different recipes to try available at most independent pet food specialty shops(not the big box stores, they don't carry Fromm, as far as I know).


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Most companies state the fact that they use e-free fish if they, indeed, do. I know Fromm, Timberwolf, and Annamaet are ethoxyquin free, as are Orijen and Acana, Petcurian products ( GO and NOW). I'm sure there are many others. I'd go to their website and look around and then email them if needed.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I e-mailed Fromm when I was having so much trouble and asked for a sample bag, but they said they no longer carry them (may not be true for the actual store, though). I was interested in the four star Duck & Sweet Potato food...but it has chicken cartilage in it..not sure if it'd set off a reaction, but I'm not really willing to take that chance. The Grain-Free Beef Frittata Veg looks okay, he seems to do okay with beef, the protein is a little higher than what I'm looking for, though it may not be a big issue.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Bentley doesn't do well on chicken either. We feed Taste of The Wild Pacific Stream but I have also tried this one from Merrick Merrick Pet Foods - Pet Foods. He loved it. I bought a 1 pound trial bag for $3. Just a thought if you want to try something you may be able to find small bags like that.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Bentley doesn't do well on chicken either. We feed Taste of The Wild Pacific Stream but I have also tried this one from Merrick Merrick Pet Foods - Pet Foods. He loved it. I bought a 1 pound trial bag for $3. Just a thought if you want to try something you may be able to find small bags like that.


I tried TOTW, wasn't super satisfied..but that was during the trial period when "nothing" worked. That is the exact Merrick I was looking at, saw the salmon meal and wondered about ethoxyquin. Where were you able to find the trial bag (online or store)?


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

When I called Merrick a couple of years ago the person on the phone told me they used 2.2ppm of ethoxyquin in their foods. I said it was 2.2ppm too much for my dog. They may have upgraded since then, but I'm not buying it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Merrick has had some recall issues also.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I wonder what it is now? Thanks for telling me. I'll keep that in mind. Obviously, I'm not interested in a food in which it is used. Do you know if Fromm uses it?

What were the recalls about?


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

dexter0125 said:


> I tried TOTW, wasn't super satisfied..but that was during the trial period when "nothing" worked. That is the exact Merrick I was looking at, saw the salmon meal and wondered about ethoxyquin. Where were you able to find the trial bag (online or store)?


I found it in a local feed store. You might need to call them about the ethoxyquin, I can't find anything on line. If you do e-mail or call them they might send you a free bag. Also, if you do try Taste of The Wild again be careful because Pacific Stream is the only flavor that doesn't have chicken. Bentley reacted to the High Prairie before I realized it had chicken meal.:doh:


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Directly from Fromm's website: No. None of our ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin or any other artificial preservative. We use natural antioxidants, such as mixed tocopherols. Fromm was actually involved in the initial work, many years ago, to test the effectiveness of the first mixed tocopherol antioxidant. Our work did prove that tocopherols were just as good and in most cases, better at preventing oxidation and extending the shelf life of pet foods compared to those preserved with artificial preservatives No Ethoxyquin in Fromm Dog & Cat Food - Fromm Family Foods


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> I found it in a local feed store. You might need to call them about the ethoxyquin, I can't find anything on line. If you do e-mail or call them they might send you a free bag. Also, if you do try Taste of The Wild again be careful because *Pacific Stream is the only flavor that doesn't have chicken. Bentley reacted to the High Prairie before I realized it had chicken meal*.:doh:


Yeah, I used high prairie before i found out he was allergic and felt absolutely terrible after. Every single food I looked at that I'd used had chicken in it :no:
E-mailing Merrick now.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I truly am interested in Fromm, but I have no where near me that I can just go buy a bag of food. Not a huge deal because I am willing to order it, I just don't want to buy a bag and it get wasted, ya know? I guess I could give it to the steel stomached dachshund like I said before. Lol.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

What about California Naturals ? They have 4 formulas that have a single animal protein source (With California Natural® Grain Free, You Can Rotate with Confidence).

I don't know if they send samples or not but here is their contact info if you want to ask them : 
Customer Service: 800-532-7261. For general inquiries, technical service questions and retailer information, feel free to call us between 8 a.m. and 5:30 p.m. (CT), Monday through Friday.
Email: [email protected] .


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thalie said:


> What about California Naturals ? They have 4 formulas that have a single animal protein source (With California Natural® Grain Free, You Can Rotate with Confidence).
> 
> I don't know if they send samples or not but here is their contact info if you want to ask them :
> Customer Service: 800-532-7261. For general inquiries, technical service questions and retailer information, feel free to call us between 8 a.m. and 5:30 p.m. (CT), Monday through Friday.
> Email: [email protected] .


I've heard of California Naturals, but never looked into it. Thanks for the link! I like that they only contain one animal protein source. Makes it so much easier. I will certainly be in contact with them to find out as much as possible  Thanks!


Also, when I get a message back from Merrick, I'll let you guys know what they say about the ethoxyquin.


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

We don't know for sure what Evie is sensitive to, food-wise, but she had terrible digestion problems for a couple of months after we brought her home. (Age almost 2) For what it's worth we finally put her on Natural Balance LID a month ago and things are very much better, knock wood. I should add that she also had a week of Honest Kitchen Perfect form during that time -- I think because she gnawed on a chicken bone -- but she's off it now and still OK.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

dexter0125 said:


> I wonder what it is now? Thanks for telling me. I'll keep that in mind. Obviously, I'm not interested in a food in which it is used. Do you know if Fromm uses it?
> 
> What were the recalls about?


 
If you scroll down, you can choose whatever company and see their recalls.

Pet Food Recall Products List


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Wouldn't it be easier to just take a deep breath before scooping the kibble out of the bag and then exhale after putting it in the bowl?  I fed PP SS formula to my old golden and don't remember a bad odor. Of course my sniffer is old so maybe that is why.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Just as something to be aware of - Mosby also doesn't do awesome with chicken and we feed Fromm. However, we tried the Duck variety and he didn't do well with it either (and we tried a food with Turkey and that didn't go over well, either)... so if you did go with Fromm, it's something to consider. Also, if you order a bag online, and your dog doesn't like it, Fromm will refund you your money - so it's risk free to try. They also do have samples in stores that sell Fromm (they won't send you any), but since you said you don't have a store near you, that doesn't help!

Oh, and California Naturals should send you samples if you contact that. So will Annamaet if you want to give them a try. And Natural Balance.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I feed Wellness. But in general, my philosophy is, if it isn't broken, don't fix it! My vet school rescue beagle lived to be 17 on Purina Dog Chow.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I feed wellness to my dogs. they have a line of products for dogs with allergies by using limited ingredients. 
Wellness® Dog Simple® Recipes


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Check this site out...

Compare Pet Foods : Dog & Cat Food Ratings

I have just switched Tailer to Evo Herring & Salmon...we are at 50/50 old food which is Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken 50/50 with Innova Large Bites. We had to find food that was grain, chicken, lamb, pork, rosemary & kelp free...I struggled deciding for weeks.

The Evo smells very fishy, but Tailer likes it fine...poops fine, although a tad soft right now. I think it's been just a week with the Evo.

Good Luck! I never knew dry food had rosemary as a preservitave in it! Tailer can't have that coz it might cause seizures...That we are struggling with(today is day 38 seizure free!) And the kelp is bad do to his hypothyroidism!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

The TOTW Sierra Mountain formula does not have chicken meal in it, but it is with roasted lamb.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, guys. I'm glad to find there are so many foods with NO chicken. Some I've never heard of. I've e-mailed a few asking about ethoxyquin and small sample bags of food. The smell of fish isn't necessarily a deal breaker, but the ethoxyquin is.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Natural Balance Duck and Potato*

One source of novel protein and one source of carbs. Has eliminated 1 1/2 years of intestinal problems with my Papillon. My three dogs are all fed Natural Balance Duck and Potato. :wavey:


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Told you guys I'd post the replies I get. This is what I received from California Natural.

Dear Kristin,


Thank you for contacting Natura Pet Products. We are pleased to hear of your interest in our California Natural Pet Products. All of our products and ingredients are free from ethoxyquin. Natura Pet Products uses only the highest quality and safest wild caught or farm raised fish in our products, including kibble, canned, and treat products. Natura’s formulas contain herring, mackerel, farm raised salmon, wild caught salmon and/or herring oil. When our products contain fish meals, they are naturally preserved and are shipped with natural antioxidants that are compliant with United States Coast Guard (USCG) requirements*.



Natura’s rigorous ingredient and product testing procedures extend to all product lines, including fish formulas, so our customers can be assured of the safety, freshness and consistency of our products. Natura supports sustainable fishing practices, government regulated fishing requirements and quotas, and the use of only high quality fish species low on the food chain to reduce the risk of potential contamination with pollutants.



As an extra safety and environmental precaution, we also promote fish harvesting methods that protect dolphins and all other non-target marine species.



*Prior to 1995, the USCG required the use of synthetic antioxidants for the transport of fish meals both on land and on water. However, due to extremely rigorous and extensive testing, an antioxidant supplier was able to prove the safety and efficacy of their natural antioxidant for use in fish meals. According to USCG Special Permit 14-95R issued pursuant to 46 CFR 148.01-9, this enables select suppliers to manufacture and ship fish meals without adding any synthetic preservatives. Natura Pet Products only uses fish meals that are naturally preserved and compliant with the USCG regulations.



Samples of our foods are available at our retail store location. To find a store in your area please visit our website at Where to Buy - Natura Pet Products.



If for any reason the store in your area does not have samples of the food you are looking for we recommend purchasing a bag and giving it a try. Our foods are 100% guaranteed for satisfaction. If for any reason you need to return the product you may do so at retail store where it was purchased. There you may receive a store credit, an exchange or a refund. 



We at Natura always recommend at least a 7-10 day transition when introducing a new food. We recommend beginning with 25% of the new food to 75% of the old food for days 1-3. On days 4-6 we recommend 50% of the new food to 50% of the old food. Finally, on days 7-10 we recommend 75% of the new food to 25% of the old food.



If at any point in the transition period diarrhea, loose stool, vomiting or constipation occurs; we would recommend taking a step back to the previous step for another 3 days minimum before continuing on to the next step. Please also keep in mind that it may take several weeks for pets to adjust to their new diet.



If you have any additional questions please feel free to contact me at your convenience.





Best Regards,





Ashley

Natura Product Advisor

Licensed Veterinary Technician

(800) 532-7261

[email protected]


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Still no response from Merrick. That's enough of a response for me NOT to buy it.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

What about Nature's Variety? Their Instinct line is grain-free. They have Beef, Rabbit, Venison, Salmon, Duck, and Chicken. They also have two L.I.D. lines of Lamb and Turkey. Jackson is on their Salmon food and his loves it. Their food is covering of their freezed-dry food. If you know that your dog can have grains, they have a line with some grains call Prairie. They have Beef, Lamb, Venison, Salmon, and Chicken as their flavors. Here is their website.

Nature's Variety Product Choices for Dogs | Nature's Variety


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I will look into Nature's Variety as well. Thanks 

I tweeted and e-mailed ProPlan today asking if they have or use ethoxyquin in the SSS formula. Hoping to hear something back soon. If they don't answer, my search for a new food will probably intensify. I take no answer as hiding something in a way. Still haven't heard anything from Merrick. I realize they are probably busy, but you have customer service and an e-mail address for a reason. Use it.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Would love to hear about Pro Plan. Both my dogs eat Pro Plan SSS. Coming to the end of our first big bag  I actually quite like the smell and the dogs love it... We switched because our rescue was allergic to something - dont know what, and itched like she wanted to die. She's somewhat better but not all well yet. The vet thinks it may be environmental.. 

I really like the food. I hope you have good news!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you for contacting Nestlé Purina PetCare Company.

We appreciate your interest in our Purina(r) Pro Plan(r) brand Dog Food Sensitive Skin & Stomach Formula Adult Dog Food.* Please know that this product does not contain the preservative, ethoxyquin.

Additionally, at this time, the type of product you inquired about is not available.* Our researchers are constantly developing new products.* Perhaps at some time in the future, a product such as this may be available.

Again, thank you for visiting our web site.




I asked if they had any plans to make another food with NO chicken and NO fish such as venison, bison, or duck.


----------

